# Lounge > General >  On This Edition of Cheap Bastard...

## ThePenIsMightier

While I love not _needing_ to be cheap a lot more; I still do love being cheap every once in a while. Let's face it, we've all got Rolex watches, fruity electric bicycles or even fruitier vintage wines and that's just the crap that we constantly flex on Beyond. The Maybach and the helicopter that we took to Longview for a steak stays private.

I think we should talk about flexing cheap.

I'll start. 
One day I intentionally spent >$150 at Canadian Tire in order to earn some bonus, bullshit $40 CT$ thing. Well, there was some sort of glitch and they didn't give me the $40 bonus. I was going to forget about it, but no - I'm cheap and I want my $40 so about two months later, I complained nicely and showed them that I spent enough and so on. Then, boom, they gave me the $40 and I feel awesome!

And so ends (my) _today's_ edition of Cheap Bastard.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I laugh at yolo's hidden content posts instead of wasting data on comedy.

----------


## suntan

I watch free porn.

----------


## killramos

I thought this topic was already covered by the UFA thread

----------


## Sentry

My old turbo 5.0 ran [email protected] and it cost me $3000 to build _including the car_

My old subaru ran [email protected] and cost $2000 to build _including the car_

Those are probably my best speed per dollar builds.

----------


## rage2

> One day I intentionally spent >$150 at Canadian Tire in order to earn some bonus, bullshit $40 CT$ thing.



Farva approves.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I really _really_ enjoy Burger King, but I think I'm lucky that I live near one that's a particularly excellent outlet.
Anyways, I only go if I have coupons (but they constantly do) and it's the Whopper that I'm after.
There are two things:
1.) To add cheese is like $0.60 and sometimes they forget to add it but still charge you.
2.) I take it home to eat.

Connect the dots because you know this white-ass mahfk has a Costco pack of Kraft Singles in the fridge. So... I just put my own fuckin cheese on when I get home!

Even _my_ _children_ make fun of me for doing this!

----------


## Buster

My problem with the whopper is the mayo

----------


## ExtraSlow

My one kid likes a BLT burger. But a small one. So a McDonald's hamburger but remove the toppings and pay to add lettuce, tomato and bacon. Costs $4.19. 
Well, at Wendy's the Junior Bacon Cheeseburger (JBC to us cool cats) is $2.29 and I can have them remove the cheese, ketchup and mayo for free.

----------


## killramos

Teen burgers are my fast food burger jam. Tasty fuckers

----------


## jwslam

> I really _really_ enjoy Burger King, but I think I'm lucky that I live near one that's a particularly excellent outlet.



My go to... 2 burgers, rings, and drink. $5.99
Also I love that their onion rings aren't real slices of onion that pull out of the batter when you don't bite all the way through.

----------


## Tik-Tok

We semi-regularly get Costco hotdogs/fries for take-out supper, without shopping at the store. 

Dinner for 3, $11.00.

----------


## msommers

Maybe cheap, but most definitely illogical.

When I'm at a buffet, I stuff as much food in me as humanly possible to 'get my money's worth'

But at the same cost for a buffet, I can go to a regular restaurant, have 1/2 the food and be just as content.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just blazed out to Cdn Tire and grabbed this floor jack:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/b...p.html?loc=plp

Stacked Triangle card offers so I saved an extra $18.40 and basically, I got that thing for half price. It's a long way from a premium jack like my main one, but it's also not 113 pounds!! Somehow this little shitty one is only 20 pounds and still can handle 2 ton + it's reasonably low.

This extra deal ends in 45 min of anyone is jelly enough to want, get on it!




> My go to... 2 burgers, rings, and drink. $5.99
> Also I love that their onion rings aren't real slices of onion that pull out of the batter when you don't bite all the way through.



That's what I bought for my kids to split today when I bought my shameful, cheese-less Whopper combo! LoL!!
They got a Jr. Chicken + Cheeseburger, so lunch for 3 was like $13.

+1 for Killy and the Teens. I love a pair of those with coupons.

----------


## Brent.ff

> My one kid likes a BLT burger. But a small one. So a McDonald's hamburger but remove the toppings and pay to add lettuce, tomato and bacon. Costs $4.19. 
> Well, at Wendy's the Junior Bacon Cheeseburger (JBC to us cool cats) is $2.29 and I can have them remove the cheese, ketchup and mayo for free.



A&w adds toppings like lettuce mayo tomato for free. Best way to make a breakfast BLT

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> A&w adds toppings like lettuce mayo tomato for free. Best way to make a breakfast BLT



I learned that added toppings at McDonald's are maybe literally the ONLY thing that a franchisee can set whatever price they want on. So it's completely inconsistent and dependent on the location.
Add L+T+"mayo" on a cheeseburger at the one just off Whyte Ave in Edmonton and your Cheeseburger literally more than doubles in price!¡!!
Most other places, it's like an extra 60¢ ...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Clearly the franchisee for the first McDonald's in Calgary is a money grubbing shitbag.

----------


## max_boost

Excellent. I support these thrills. It feels good.

----------


## Dynasty 88

Little Caesars cheese pizzas ($5,99)bring home, add my own sliced pepperoni, mushrooms, extra cheese, onion, and bacon crumble, toss in the oven for 10 min. Awesome!

----------


## ZenOps

During two weeks of summer I never turn on my 500 watt speaker set, instead just using the crappy TV speakers. Of which all TV speakers regardless of brand and price are crap.

----------


## max_boost

Until we get 89coupe money we just gotta save where we can lol

----------


## corsvette

I save a jug of the used T6 Rotella oil I drain out of my Duramax diesel and use it in my old tractor that leaks and burns oil.

----------


## max_boost

Buddy works for a company and has access to washer fluid lol nice not having to pay for that  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Friends with benefits yo.

----------


## The_Penguin

We're not normally this cheap. Love our Nespresso Vertuo, but the pods are a bit pricey.
We can use any coffee, and it's considerably less than $1.10 per.

----------


## Kloubek

Our family is all about coupon usage. 

I'm not cheap. I'm "thrifty".

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m a cheap cunt in almost all ways. Lately I’ve been acquiring many sets of free wheels and tires for 2/3 of my cars.

----------


## benyl

Dinner last night. Free fries coupon. Add extra everything to get more full.

----------


## killramos

> We're not normally this cheap. Love our Nespresso Vertuo, but the pods are a bit pricey.
> We can use any coffee, and it's considerably less than $1.10 per.



Don’t the nespresso pods have a barcode on the top that needs to be read?

----------


## The_Penguin

> Don’t the nespresso pods have a barcode on the top that needs to be read?



Yes. The barcode is on the underside of the rim of the aluminum pod. So the espresso goes in the pods that were originally espresso, and the regular coffee goes in the pods that were normal 8oz.

----------


## killramos

Cool

----------


## SJW

I have alopecia so I save money on haircuts and razors. Dont need either.

Fun fact: I have no ass hair.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I thought you just shaved for me.

----------


## killramos

Will smith’s situation suddenly makes so much more sense

----------


## ExtraSlow

Using those sweet 
@ryeguy252
 press level seats that come with food vouchers, and came early for the $6 Beers.

----------


## SJW

> Using those sweet 
> @ryeguy252
>  press level seats that come with food vouchers, and came early for the $6 Beers.



Flames losing streak extended?

----------


## 88CRX

> Using those sweet 
> @ryeguy252
>  press level seats that come with food vouchers, and came early for the $6 Beers.



Early $ beers at the dome are my jam. Show up early, grab a table, load up with at least 2 rounds (4 beers) each and a $5 burger and proceed to get buckled.

----------


## max_boost

Those western lights I tell ya. I had 3 and was bombed for like 5 hours. Wtf lol

----------


## Brent.ff

> Dinner last night. Free fries coupon. Add extra everything to get more full.



A large fountain drink is $4 now? Jesus Christ I am cheap as that hurts my brain

----------


## max_boost

Yea I feel richer 10 years ago vs today lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Those western lights I tell ya. I had 3 and was bombed for like 5 hours. Wtf lol



Dude, you are basically allergic to alcohol.

----------


## Buster

> I have alopecia so I save money on haircuts and razors. Don’t need either.
> 
> Fun fact: I have no ass hair.



Is the thing about no quiet farts true?

----------


## max_boost

> Dude, you are basically allergic to alcohol.



My nurse agrees

----------


## darthVWader

Skip hack, BPs Hungry Kids pizza, 2 toppings, salad or fries, drink and a cookie or Apple sauce. $10.

----------


## SJW

> Is the thing about no quiet farts true?



I’m more curious how you plan on testing this theory. Scientifically.

----------


## suntan

According to the many girls I know that keep it bare, it stays quiet.

----------


## Buster

> I’m more curious how you plan on testing this theory. Scientifically.



full ass shaving makes for loud farts, thats what I heard from my twink friends

----------


## Swank

Pretty girls don't fart.

My cheapo move is to use one Keurig pod and make a 20 oz coffee. Not all at once, you have to let the grounds settle between reuses; 8, wait 2 mins, another 8, wait 15 mins, then top it off with 4 more.

----------


## SJW

> full ass shaving makes for loud farts, thats what i heard from my gay friends



ftfy

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> ftfy



They're the same picture.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The horrible truth (and more of you know this than are letting on) is that a full shave results in 100% of stifled farts feeling like an oily shart bubble climbing up your ass crack. 100%

It takes balls (shaved balls) to convince yourself it's not a shart and move on with your life.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A real man plucks

----------


## SKR

> A real man plucks



Mine's cornrows.

----------


## ryeguy252

that's the only reason to go early is the $6 beers!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Spent $230 at Canadian Tire (on two deeply discounted items) and got $62 in Triangle$Bux$.
Like a Farva!!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Spent $230 at Canadian Tire (on two deeply discounted items) and got $62 in Triangle$Bux$.
> Like a Farva!!



Ditto. That pneumatic set as advertised on Beyond for $100, a Little Green Machine for $90, and a box of Ferraro Rocher for $10, lol.

----------


## schurchill39

I spent 2 hours on hold yesterday for Telus to have them "renew my discounts" on my internet bill. I had to go through the whole "I'm going to have to look at other providers" song and dance but they essentially just re-applied the same discounts and provided a credit _for my inconvenience_. I do this every 2 years and haven't paid more than $60/month for fiber internet in about 6 years.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've started to abuse Amazon subscribe and save for dog food, order a bag and get the 5% and extra 15% off coupon for first time order subscription.

Cancel it and rinse and repeat a monthish later, saves me $15 a bag

----------


## Doozer

> I spent 2 hours on hold yesterday for Telus to have them "renew my discounts" on my internet bill. I had to go through the whole "I'm going to have to look at other providers" song and dance but they essentially just re-applied the same discounts and provided a credit _for my inconvenience_. I do this every 2 years and haven't paid more than $60/month for fiber internet in about 6 years.



I do the same thing with Sirius radio (although usually not 2hrs). I used to do it yearly but the last deal he only gave me for 6 months so I've gotta call again soon. 

$21/month CAD or whatever their default is is ridiculous. And it helps that when I say I'm going to cancel, I usually mean it. I certainly don't NEED it as part of my life. But having them drop it to $6/month instead of $22 usually keeps me chugging along for until the next one. Also helps that since I'm not commuting as much anymore, I can listen to the app on my desktop while I work.

----------


## T-Dubbs

I buy dog toys off amazon (prime), and once my dog shreds it, i return it for "poor quality" for full refund (within the first 20 or 30 days).
I've been doing this continuously every month, for 3 years with no issues.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I spent 2 hours on hold yesterday for Telus to have them "renew my discounts" on my internet bill. I had to go through the whole "I'm going to have to look at other providers" song and dance but they essentially just re-applied the same discounts and provided a credit _for my inconvenience_. I do this every 2 years and haven't paid more than $60/month for fiber internet in about 6 years.



THat reminds me, I need to threaten Telus here really soon.

----------


## tonytiger55

I bought loose leaf tea. I make Indian chaa(chai) every morning instead of biy tea and coffee outside. Its almost like a morning ritual..

----------


## nismodrifter

> I bought loose leaf tea. I make Indian chaa(chai) every morning instead of biy tea and coffee outside. Its almost like a morning ritual..



This is not being cheap it's just life in the day of an Indian. On trips we bring a baggie of cha supplies (lachi etc) because gotta have that cha. I had cha on the beach here yesterday in Hawaii lol. Desi life yo.

----------


## G-ZUS

> I had cha on the beach here yesterday in Hawaii lol. Desi life yo.



mack daddy

----------


## tonytiger55

> this is not being cheap it's just life in the day of an indian. On trips we bring a baggie of cha supplies (lachi etc) because gotta have that cha. I had cha on the beach here yesterday in hawaii lol. Desi life yo.



lmao..

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I buy dog toys off amazon (prime), and once my dog shreds it, i return it for "poor quality" for full refund (within the first 20 or 30 days).
> I've been doing this continuously every month, for 3 years with no issues.



This is different. You're stealing. If you jumped through those hoops to be cheap, then this thread is for you.
I think there's already a thread for what you're doing.

*Not judging - just saying it's different.

----------


## T-Dubbs

> This is different. You're stealing. If you jumped through those hoops to be cheap, then this thread is for you.
> I think there's already a thread for what you're doing.
> 
> *Not judging - just saying it's different.



ha ha free to judge!

I don't have an issue buying dog toys that last long (bought and kept lots of those too), but the ones that claim to be high quality and they last 5 minutes are ones that I choose to keep returning.

Not sure that I classify that as "stealing", but everyone is entitled to their opinion.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Any dog toy that's cloth based of some sort is doomed if you have a heavy shredder/strong chewer, we gave up buying them as our dog would destroy them quickly.

West Paw made products are high quality and very durable.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

The wife and I rolled all our loose change this week. That brought back memories of dumping a hand full of quarters on the counter to pay for groceries back in the day. Might happen again. Thanks Trudeau!

----------


## Swank

^Thanks for making me miss arcades  :Frown:

----------


## vengie

> I spent 2 hours on hold yesterday for Telus to have them "renew my discounts" on my internet bill. I had to go through the whole "I'm going to have to look at other providers" song and dance but they essentially just re-applied the same discounts and provided a credit _for my inconvenience_. I do this every 2 years and haven't paid more than $60/month for fiber internet in about 6 years.



I do this as well.
We pay $95/ month for telus cable (pick 6) and GB internet.

Same script every two years.

----------


## Brent.ff

$14 for fucking Stanley park?!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shit my $200 pc should be in this thread not the black Friday.

----------


## Recca168

> I spent 2 hours on hold yesterday for Telus to have them "renew my discounts" on my internet bill. I had to go through the whole "I'm going to have to look at other providers" song and dance but they essentially just re-applied the same discounts and provided a credit _for my inconvenience_. I do this every 2 years and haven't paid more than $60/month for fiber internet in about 6 years.



I do this over chat now so that I don't have to listen to the annoying music

----------


## ExtraSlow

Telus normally won't renew any decent discounts over chat. The chat agents have less authority then the "loyalty" agents who only do phone. And they have even less authority than the real cancellation agents.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sometimes I just dump the mini compost bin contents into the larger outside one. I tell myself it's because touching the sweaty baggie is disgusting, but deep down, I know that it's mainly because I resent having to pay 12¢ for each of those useless bags as we pretend that my carrot peelings being picked up by a third diesel truck to take them somewhere special makes any positive difference to anyone.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have started buying candy and snacks at Dollarama instead of the grocery store. About 50% cheaper for same brands, and even less if I get the weirdo store brands like "meteor bars" etc.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I buy those dirt cheap batteries for terrible kids toys at the Dollar Store. Only for toys that you _know_ they're going to forget to turn off and you don't want to spend $8/week on Energizers.

I recently purchased a pair of A23 batteries there but don't tell ThAcO because it's very, *very* important to him that I live the rest of my life unable to procure reasonably priced A23 or LR932 variant batteries. You see, he refused to help me because I NegRep'd him for posting in a ZenOps thread. 

So two things are crystal clear:
1.) I am drowning in cheap LR932 batteries and loving it.
2.) ThAcO doesn't care about Rep. Nope... Doesn't give a fuck, at all.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I have started buying candy and snacks at Dollarama instead of the grocery store. About 50% cheaper for same brands, and even less if I get the weirdo store brands like "meteor bars" etc.



I’ve been doing this forever. Red bulls and rockstars are cheap there too.

----------


## suntan

In an attempt to stop buying so many lunches, I went to Costco and promptly spent $300.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Costco is the worst psychological trick ever.

----------


## G-ZUS

> I have started buying candy and snacks at Dollarama instead of the grocery store. About 50% cheaper for same brands, and even less if I get the weirdo store brands like "meteor bars" etc.



oh woh those island bars with the coconut are delish. $.50 each is a good deal

----------


## suntan

> Costco is the worst psychological trick ever.



I _think_ I'm still way out ahead. At least I'm saving on the calories lol.

----------


## max_boost

Hanging out at the casino watching sports drinking coffee and free pop (cash casino) or free coffee (elbow casino) but always carry a stack of cash on me in case I get accused of loitering lol

----------


## SJW

> Hanging out at the casino watching sports drinking coffee and free pop (cash casino) or free coffee (elbow casino) but always carry a stack of cash on me in case I get accused of loitering lol



I'll meet you in the parking lot. I'll be the guy wearing a balaclava.

----------


## mr2mike

> Hanging out at the casino watching sports drinking coffee and free pop (cash casino) or free coffee (elbow casino) but always carry a stack of cash on me in case I get accused of loitering lol



Free pop? Your stock market crash bet'er condones that kind of activity!

----------


## vengie

> Hanging out at the casino watching sports drinking coffee and free pop (cash casino) or free coffee (elbow casino) but always carry a stack of cash on me in case I get accused of loitering lol



"You would be so much more successful in life if you didn't drink pop" - Realtor

----------


## mr2mike

> In an attempt to stop buying so many lunches, I went to Costco and promptly spent $300.



I was hoping you would say you bought a week's worth of cheap hotdogs and just warm them up in the microwave every day.

----------


## sabad66

I’m so cheap that I went through the hassle of switching mine and wife’s phone to Telus from Rogers recently, but then went back to Rogers yesterday after they offered me a winback deal that saves me $15 a month.

- - - Updated - - -




> Hanging out at the casino watching sports drinking coffee and free pop (cash casino) or free coffee (elbow casino) but always carry a stack of cash on me in case I get accused of loitering lol



If you want pop at elbow just sneak into the poker room. Unless they stopped that recently…haven’t played in ages

----------


## max_boost

Haha oh ya totally forgot about the pop in the poker room at elbow lol

----------


## mr2mike

So it's a lie that Asians love gambling. They just love the free heat, seating, pop, coffee and sports tv.

----------


## max_boost

Underground parking at elbow is so money. The dim sum is also excellent. 

I use to love gambling but on this edition of cheap bastard ahaha

----------


## suntan

Wait for real the dim sum is excellent?

----------


## max_boost

Oh yesss foodie meet? Lol some slots, some free coffee etc lol

----------


## Swank

> Haha oh ya totally forgot about the pop in the poker room at elbow lol



When you're almost ready to leave take the free pops to the washroom and fill up some Ziploc bags for your kids.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When you're almost ready to leave take the free pops to the washroom and fill up some Ziploc bags for your kids.



The poor mans capri-sun.

----------


## Swank

> The poor mans capri-sun.



Walk slowly, carbonation will win ever time.

----------


## Xtrema

> The dim sum is also excellent.



Excellent for the price right? It's been probably more than 5 years since I had dim sum there and it wasn't that memorable.

----------


## mr2mike

Using the free city rock and salt sludge on the city sidewalk that I'm responsible to clear.

----------


## ianmcc

> Using the free city rock and salt sludge on the city sidewalk that I'm responsible to clear.



I have a pail of pickle for just that reason-free.

----------

